# Gaggia Selecta Deluxe Portafilter Leak?



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi all,

New here, but made small upgrade... purchased a Gaggia Select Deluxe from Ebay.

It's been modded, all new parts, so I just wondered if someone could advise whether this is indeed a leak, or as per design (or as a result of a mod)

The machine is 1425W.
The machine was stripped down cleaned & descaled.
All Gaskets were changed. It has a modified Rancilio silvia v1 steam wand.

A commercial group head shower screen. Long life blue silicone group head gasket.

Quite a lot of water does come from the grouphead as it reaches temp, a few drips also from the wand. It doesnt seem to be through the gasket, the gasket was replaced with a silicone one.

Video (hopefully):






Any help, advice, recommendations appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

Just a small bump to check if this water is normal. For now I've put my old De'Longhi back in place 🙂


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

No, that's not normal. The leaks are probably due to scale on the steam valve taper and the pressure control valve on the base of the brew group.

You can get at the brew valve by removing the dispersion plate (two allen screws above the shower plate), then unscrew the valve from the group. you can then dismantle it and clean the seal.

The steam valve is a bit more tricky, you may get away with a descale but if that doesn't work it can be dismantled, do a search for details.


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

@Norvin - the Ebay seller stated "The machine was stripped down cleaned & descaled. All Gaskets were changed. It has a modified Rancilio silvia v1 steam wand. A commercial group head shower screen. Long life blue silicone group head gasket"

... he supplied pics showing it was all nice and new inside.

Do you think I have a recourse with Ebay?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

C0ffeeN0vice said:


> @Norvin - the Ebay seller stated "The machine was stripped down cleaned & descaled. All Gaskets were changed. It has a modified Rancilio silvia v1 steam wand. A commercial group head shower screen. Long life blue silicone group head gasket"
> 
> ... he supplied pics showing it was all nice and new inside.
> 
> Do you think I have a recourse with Ebay?


 You might if the item is significantly not as described?


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

@DavecUK- as in faulty? I shouldnt need to make any fixes to it.... if the water is running through my portafilter prior to extraction.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

You could ask him if he dismantled and cleaned the brew valve, easily missed if the seller only has experience of Gaggias with adjustable OPVs.


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

@Norvin OK thanks!!! 🤩


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Just dug out the spare that I have in my garage, here is a picture of the valve. There are a couple of seals there.


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

@Norvin 🙏


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

C0ffeeN0vice said:


> @DavecUK- as in faulty? I shouldnt need to make any fixes to it.... if the water is running through my portafilter prior to extraction.


 It depends how he described it....I never saw the advert and whether you feel it's still a good price. If you think it's quite a clean machine...then Norvins advice should allow you to fix the small problem fairly easily


----------



## drip_covfefe (10 mo ago)

Heya. Any luck with finding a solution to this? I've got a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe with a similar issue. I descaled it, opened the boiler and manually cleaned it, even replaced the group valve with a brand new one and the problem still persists.



C0ffeeN0vice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here, but made small upgrade... purchased a Gaggia Select Deluxe from Ebay.
> 
> ...


----------

